# SE-R?



## KrysWitDaSE-R (Feb 16, 2007)

kind of a stupid question but what does (SE-R) Stand For???...lol


----------



## Host47 (Dec 4, 2007)

I've thought that it meant *Sport Edition - Racing*, but I can't be for sure on that.

Anyway, there's already a topic on this question! http://www.nissanforums.com/b15-2000-chassis/1662-what-does-se-r-spec-v.html

Next time, Google it. Funny thing is, when you Google, "What does SE-R stand for?", the first page has a listing for the link above. 

I have a friend who works for Nissan, I'll ask him the next time I get the chance, but I'll be posting it in the original topic, as I would assume this one will be moved/deleted shortly since it is a duplicate.


----------

